# For Those on Testosterone Replacement



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Here are a few interesting postings about the interaction between testosterone and thyroid hormones. I always knew that they were somehow linked, but I didn't realize to what extent until I read this...

http://www.definitivemind.com/forums/printthread.php?t=576


----------

